# one way to get banned on wable.



## mtwiscool (Sep 3, 2014)

That is ask questions.

I asked them about why they had raised they prices and dropped the amount op ipv4's and the ticket got closed without reply so i reopened it asking why did they close without reply.

Then i went to bed.

When i woke up i found i could not login to my wable account so i pressed forgot my password button and reset the password and the account was still inaccessible.

I later found 2 refund notices from them with no reason given for them closing the account.

Just a bit of a warning.

And yes i have emailed them a few hours ago and have not had reply from they usely fast support.


----------



## scv (Sep 3, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Munzy (Sep 3, 2014)

Were you running anything on your VPS?

If so, what was it?


----------



## trewq (Sep 3, 2014)

Post the tickets?


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 3, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Were you running anything on your VPS?
> 
> If so, what was it?


They had nothing but what was installed with Debian 7.


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2014)

Post your tickets or it didn't happen.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 3, 2014)

Going to laugh *so damn hard* if a staffer there just happens to haunt one of the forums mtwisatool frequents, recognized who he was, and decided "Oh hell no".

Admittedly, I would do the exact same thing.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 3, 2014)

> I asked them about why they had raised they prices


Join my class action lawsuit and sign 



> so i reopened it asking why did they close without reply.


What was the exact wording you used when you asked your questions and reopened the ticket?


----------



## serverian (Sep 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> What was the exact wording you used when you asked your questions and reopened the ticket?


way u know replay


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 3, 2014)

lol


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn, now I have to buy service from Wable now for being awesome.



> Account Created
> 
> Your registration was successful, please check your email for your account password and then login to your account at the top right of this page.
> If you have not received an email within 4 minutes please be sure to check your spam, junk, or trash folders.


----------



## SkillerzWeb (Sep 4, 2014)

Well never heard of Wable.. But just checked it out.. Damn they really got impressive prices never seen those numbers .

-Thanks-


----------



## AreebMajeed (Sep 4, 2014)

Matthew is experienced in it.


----------



## Amitz (Sep 4, 2014)

He knows the score! mtwiscool is just like Chuck Norris:


"It's not Wable that has to find a way to ban mtwiscool. He does that all alone."


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats crazy lol, when company's first start out they do whatever it take to look after the customers but when they get big and the money comes rolling in it all goes to there heads and they dont care anymore.


----------



## alexh (Sep 5, 2014)

TekStorm said:


> Thats crazy lol, when company's first start out they do whatever it take to look after the customers but when they get big and the money comes rolling in it all goes to there heads and they dont care anymore.


Wable is owned by Incero, so the company isn't  new. They've stated from the start that they won't tolerate nonsense. Here's here last year.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 5, 2014)

Personally I find Gordon @ Incero a bit abrasive in general, so it doesn't surprise me this is how he has decided to run his business as well. People who know him intimately probably have a different opinion, but bottom line is that they are in it for the money over anything else (including customer retention).  They have proven this both in their dedicated server platform when they randomly did a price bump on them a while back, and now they are doing the same with their VPS products.  Bottom line, I wouldn't buy any Incero product for their 'price', I would buy it for the product you get and be willing to pay whatever the fluctuating price is for said product as there seems to be no guarantee on price, unless you sign a long term contract with them.

Personally I have very little tolerance for a business that feels they can randomly change the prices for services after purchase,  so I have stayed clear of Incero on that point.

my 2 cents.

Cheers


----------



## Dude123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wable has terrible service. Avoid them at all costs. They advertise un-metered bandwidth, but if you happen to use more than they like, they will ban your account and say it's because of a "DDOS". They are the most unprofessional company I have ever worked with. The owner acts like a bratty teenager. I noticed one of my sites started running really slow, and then became unresponsive, I put in a ticket with Wable and was told that it was being DDOS'd so I needed to delete the VPS (unprofessional, but I complied), after a while my other VPS stopped working, I then asked what the problem was and was told that my account was deleted. I of course asked why my account was deleted with no warning, and they said that they told me they were deleting my account, and notified me literally  an hour before they did it, I didn't even get an e-mail they used their internal notification system to tell me.  So I lost ALL of my data having to do with that site, and now they won't respond. If you do decided to work with them make sure to take regular backups. There are other reviews online about them where people are saying the same thing. Be warned!


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2015)

Should I ban you at LET I wonder.  I should visit here often to see the crap being posted with the same usernames.


----------



## Munzy (Mar 3, 2015)

Where do you see that "They advertise un-metered bandwidth"?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, looks like all that "power" went right to someone's head. 

Seriously, aren't you around the quinquagenarian tier?  Why are you acting like some recently promoted IRCop from a no-name leaf all of a sudden?


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Seriously, aren't you around the quinquagenarian tier?  Why are you acting like some recently promoted IRCop from a no-name leaf all of a sudden?


Don't disrespect my tier Mr Pony.  That young whippersnapper is barely a quadragenerian 



> Wable has terrible service. Avoid them at all costs. They advertise un-metered bandwidth, but if you happen to use more than they like, they will ban your account and say it's because of a "DDOS". They are the most unprofessional company I have ever worked with.


I'm impressed.  A negative review without any threats of suing over a $8 service or any mention of chargebacks, or PayPal disputes.  That's a rarity.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 3, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Seriously, aren't you around the quinquagenarian tier?


I had to look up what a quadragenerian was, and I missed it by a couple years


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 3, 2015)

~Lee~ said:


> Should I ban you at LET I wonder.  I should visit here often to see the crap being posted with the same usernames.


Just like WHT, vpsBoard now gets more and more random accounts doing the old "shotgun spread" on "bad reviews" of a pissed off customer.  It's actually kind of annoying since we can't verify if it's true or not.


----------



## Shoaib_A (Mar 4, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just like WHT, vpsBoard now gets more and more random accounts doing the old "shotgun spread" on "bad reviews" of a pissed off customer.  It's actually kind of annoying since we can't verify if it's true or not.


You can at least ask the reviewers to prove that they are clients with a particular host no matter they post a good or bad review. They should send you screenshots of the client area or tickets after blurring out name, address, phone, IP address etc.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 4, 2015)

fametel said:


> You can at least ask the reviewers to prove that they are clients with a particular host no matter they post a good or bad review. They should send you screenshots of the client area or tickets after blurring out name, address, phone, IP address etc.


Yeah we do ask that when needed.  

Unfortunately, most of the times in this case they simply plan on posting and then never returning to their account.  If the poster remained and answered questions then I'd consider doing that.

Of course everyone's moderating style is different, so some may suggest I just ask that off the bat.


----------

